# strikemaster vs. jiffy



## jer79

i'm going to upgrade and am torn between the two. everyone knows jiffy makes a great auger. but has anyone regretted buying a strikemaster(laser mag with two blades)? and which is really faster?


----------



## usmarine0352

jer79 said:


> i'm going to upgrade and am torn between the two. everyone knows jiffy makes a great auger. but has anyone regretted buying a strikemaster(laser mag with two blades)? and which is really faster?


I own a Strikemaster and love it.

Never had a problem with mine and never really winterized it.

However, my buddy owns a Jiffy. He says it's faster.

I've never raced the two.

All I can say is the Strikemaster has never disappointed me.

:sniper:


----------



## jer79

i've also heard the strikemasters are difficult to reopen new holes because they don't have the "spade" at the bottom. is that true?


----------



## james.hunter

I would go with a Strike master. I had one for 5 years and bought it from my friend that had it for 7 and it just died last year. My girl friend just bought me a new lazer mag and i cant wait to use it. GO WITH THE STRIKEMASTRE.


----------



## james.hunter

It is with the old ones but the new ones have a power point on it that have corrected that problem.


----------



## usmarine0352

jer79 said:


> i've also heard the strikemasters are difficult to reopen new holes because they don't have the "spade" at the bottom. is that true?


Not been a problem. It opens up old holes fine.

:beer:


----------



## jer79

thanks, i havent been able to look at one, but the pic on cabelas looked like it had a point. i think ill head to fargo this week and get one.


----------



## james.hunter

Good choice you wont be disappointed.


----------



## steelcommander

Wait a minute james.hunter. Your girlfriend bought you a new lazer mag? Oh she's a keeper. :beer:


----------



## holmsvc

I have a Strikemaster with a chipper blade and it has worked great for me!

I think they start much better than Jiffys.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

The engines are the same on both brands. What is different is the handles and blades. I have a Jiffy and have had no issues with it. If I was in the market today for a new auger, I would be looking at blade life,replacement costs and handle design. Speed is really not that big an issue even if one is drilling a lot of holes in a day. You might get two or three more holes faster out of a 100 and what does that really amount to in the long run!


----------



## james.hunter

Yeah steelcommander i got lucky. But i am going to be buying her a stoger 2000 so we are both lucky.


----------



## gunther274

jiffys spin faster, spray chips all over the inside of fish houses, and i have used a strikemaster without the point on it for many years and never had a bit of trouble opening the old holes.


----------



## Fish.Girl

The sad part is that the strike master is under the tree until Hunter gets home from the desert, and he found out about it only by accident.


----------



## james.hunter

Yeah and she got me the 9in modle that i really wanted so bonus.


----------



## Fish.Girl

Aw your too kind.


----------



## windowlicker

holmsvc said:


> I have a Strikemaster with a chipper blade and it has worked great for me!
> 
> I think they start much better than Jiffys.


Actually Jiffys and Strikemasters have the same engines. (Techumsa)

The difference in starting comes in hp. Generally the 2 hp engines start easier than the 3 hp.

Jiffy all the way!! :beer:


----------



## windowlicker

oooppps 

I now see Ron already covered it.


----------

